# 04 vs 05 and 06 question



## blackboltss (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been looking into getting a GTO, I originally wanted to get a 98-02 ss/z28 camaro or Trans Am but i have decided that the GTO would fit me better. From what I have seen it has better fit and finish... kinda like a refined muscle car.

So the 04 has the ls1 great engine, but seems to be a good deal slower than the ls2 from youtube. I know you cant really tell stock for stock proformance from youtube vids. 

How much of a diffrence is there between the LS1 GTO and the LS2 GTO in real, everyday driving. I do like to go out on the weekend and have a good time. 

What I really am getting at is, should I spend 8-10 grand on an 04 GTO or spend an extra 5-8 grand on top of the 10 grand and get the LS2. Is it really worth that extra 8ish grand to get an ls2. If yes then why ? Thanks for any input

BTW I would LOVE to shut up some Cobra's around town that think they are Gods gift to the car world.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

05-06s are quicker. I raced an 04 several times back when I was mostly stock (just had a Diablosport Predator tune, K&N cai, and Borla catback. I may have had my Kooks headers back then but I don't think so). I didn't blow his doors off by any means. We launched at 50 after 3 honks and on initial acceleration he kept up with me. When I got into the middle of my power band I pulled away from him. 

50 hp isn't a HUGE difference. I look at it from a bells and whistles point of view. I'd pay the extra $ and have the hood scoops, the split rear dual exhaust with the updated rear bumper, bigger brakes, and the ability to install JHP plug and play gauges. The 50 hp bump would be just a bonus to me. Just my .02.

Oh, one more thing, better get modded quick whatever you decide to get if you're gonna go toe to toe with a 03-04 supercharged SVT Cobra. They are a couple hundred pounds lighter then a GTO and 96.8% of them aren't stock. They like to swap pulleys and do all sorts of other forced induction tricks so you can throw that 390 bhp rating right out the window. Back in the day when our goats were new, (if memory serves) a STOCK SVT Cobra would beat a STOCK 05-06 GTO. Key word being stock.


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

My best friend has a 04 a4 I have a 05 m6 when I was stock in town stop light to stop light not a huge difference, but topping second gear going to third is were I really started pulling . After my mods its a no contest. Its really your choice and what you plan to do with the car. I would get the 04 dump the eight grand in it and go snake stomping


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

I was faced with the same decision when i was looking for GTOs 2 years ago. I test drove both, first the 04 and second an 05. Definetly went for the 05 no contest in my mind from my test drives. The extra benifits of the 05 compared to the 04 in my mind were worth the money because you are much further ahead starting out. But if you actually have 18 grand just laying around, buy the 04 and make it scary fast!:lol:


----------



## blackboltss (Jun 4, 2011)

haha I do plan on paying cash, I was thinking the same thing, just get an 04 and use that extra 5-8grand to mod the **** out of it. Just gotta find the right one now. I guess If i can find n 05+ for a good price, someone desperate needing cash more than a car i'll have to scoop it up. IF im really lucky, but i'll prolly end up with an 04 and do some mods.

with 5-8 grand im mods to an 04 am I looking at a cobra killer ? I still want it to be drivable on a day to day. Its really gonna be a weekend car for the most part.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

blackboltss said:


> haha I do plan on paying cash, I was thinking the same thing, just get an 04 and use that extra 5-8grand to mod the **** out of it. Just gotta find the right one now. I guess If i can find n 05+ for a good price, someone desperate needing cash more than a car i'll have to scoop it up. IF im really lucky, but i'll prolly end up with an 04 and do some mods.
> 
> with 5-8 grand im mods to an 04 am I looking at a cobra killer ? I still want it to be drivable on a day to day. Its really gonna be a weekend car for the most part.


5-8 grand in mods you may or may not have a cobra killer. You have to figure that a majority of cobra owners mod their cars as well and compared to the 04 GTO, the have about 40 more hp to start with. I am actually a big fan of both cars.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

blackboltss said:


> haha I do plan on paying cash, I was thinking the same thing, just get an 04 and use that extra 5-8grand to mod the **** out of it. Just gotta find the right one now. I guess If i can find n 05+ for a good price, someone desperate needing cash more than a car i'll have to scoop it up. IF im really lucky, but i'll prolly end up with an 04 and do some mods.
> 
> with 5-8 grand im mods to an 04 am I looking at a cobra killer ? I still want it to be drivable on a day to day. Its really gonna be a weekend car for the most part.


that depends on how good YOU are with parts and installing them

best example is my headers i spent $700 on parts and about $400 on labor (and this was at $65 an hour which is cheap in my area)

so if u have some one else putting on all ur parts. that 5-8 could easily turn into 3-5 grand and if u are more towards 3 i would spend ur cash wisly haha

if ur looking for some advice on parts i would say full exhaust (headers and all), heads and big ass cam (valve springs push rods and so on) and if u got the money supercharge the beast even though suspension and other things would be nice :cheers


----------



## blackboltss (Jun 4, 2011)

My buddy and I should be able to do all the work, he has a lift and every tool known to man, so we should be able to do it. 

I would love to get another supercharged car... love that whine! How is the rear end in these cars? I have heard the rear end in the Camaro's and Trans Ams are really week when you add alot of power.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

blackboltss said:


> My buddy and I should be able to do all the work, he has a lift and every tool known to man, so we should be able to do it.
> 
> I would love to get another supercharged car... love that whine! How is the rear end in these cars? I have heard the rear end in the Camaro's and Trans Ams are really week when you add alot of power.


yea on my 98 camaro im at about 350 to the wheels and i still have my rear end (knock on wood) but the bigger the better with rear ends i think if u dont beat on the car everyday you should be fine


----------



## blackboltss (Jun 4, 2011)

so im pretty much decided on an 04, and then mod the hell out of it. How easy are these to supercharge? Would I need to do internal work?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

blackboltss said:


> so im pretty much decided on an 04, and then mod the hell out of it. How easy are these to supercharge? Would I need to do internal work?


They are fairly easy to bolt on FI. You shouldn't need internal work until you're north of 500 RWHP. They are all nice cars and some of it may come down to personal preference. I'd pay to _NOT_ have the hood scoops and split rear valance with the big "GTO" on it but a lot of people like that. If I was 20 I'd probably want that and racing stripes with flames.  Once you start modding the 18 cubic inch difference becomes pretty moot. Either way you're getting a pretty rare late model car. If you end up with the '04 look into getting the computer tuned to turn on the "lean cruise" feature and get some easy extra gas mileage when you cruise on the highway.


----------



## blackboltss (Jun 4, 2011)

so it bolts right up? It is going to be a crusing car mostly, Its just nice to know I have it if i need it


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

blackboltss said:


> so im pretty much decided on an 04, and then mod the hell out of it. How easy are these to supercharge? Would I need to do internal work?


It is easy to supercharge just takes money. No internal work is needed unless you throw lots of boost to it. LS1's are stong motors some folks are throwing down over 550whp on the stock engine. Tune is everything. There are some guys north of 600whp on stock bottom end going strong. I'm around the 500whp mark, DD, road raced, ect.


----------

